# Energy drink wine



## VitruvianMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Im interested in trying to make a batch of wine using Monster energy drink. Has anyone tried this or messed around with something of the sort and if so, any tips on how to do it?


----------



## Deezil (Mar 20, 2014)

Honestly, I'm not really sure its a great idea..

Those 'energy drinks' are packed with caffeine, more so than making a mixed drink with soda and hard alcohol would be.. I dont think the combination of caffeine and alcohol is a very smart thing to do, personally. I know I've seen some local stories about people ending up in the hospital from drinking too many energy drinks while intoxicated - things like college parties and such, when they make the news..

There was a pretty big 'Four Loko' incident at a college here in WA - Central Washington University - Four Loko is an alcoholic caffeinated drink; it resulted in people blacking out at college parties and.... being taken advantage of, in all manners of the meaning..


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2014)

I am not sure how well it would work, but mixing energy drinks and alcohol is a bad idea, so combining the two might not be a good idea. Here is a linbk to one article on it
http://www2.potsdam.edu/alcohol/HealthIssues/1043185105.html
Just do a search on it and judge if you want to do it or not.

Edit: That will teach me to watch Street Outlaws while typing. Deezil beet me to it!


----------



## calvin (Mar 20, 2014)

Or it could be super awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## betnwar (Mar 20, 2014)

I say go for it man. Start out small. Like a half gallon batch. Don't over do it on the consumption. Keep all of the warnings in mind. Hell... I'll try it out with ya. I like the NOS drinks.... ooooohh and the Xience cherry limeade. that stuff is bomb.


----------



## VitruvianMan (Mar 20, 2014)

I drink energy drinks and it cant be any different than a redbull and vodka, hell its probably less harmful as its less alcohol content. Im not trying to get wasted drinking a gallon a night, Im more interested in seeing if it is possible as I like the flavor of Green Monster. I may give it a shot and see what happens just hoped to get someone who has tried it to give me some tips or insight on what specifically to do
Thanks Guys


----------



## betnwar (Mar 20, 2014)

I might start one up tomorrow. I just have to pick a flavor before then haha


----------



## VitruvianMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Haha heck yeah


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2014)

VitruvianMan said:


> I drink energy drinks and it cant be any different than a redbull and vodka, hell its probably less harmful as its less alcohol content. Im not trying to get wasted drinking a gallon a night, Im more interested in seeing if it is possible as I like the flavor of Green Monster. I may give it a shot and see what happens just hoped to get someone who has tried it to give me some tips or insight on what specifically to do
> Thanks Guys


 

Here is the question no-one wants to ask... WHY??? 

Granted you are attempting to do this in the spirit of experimentation, but I can predict you will spend a lot of time and money and in the end have something that tastes just like fermented energy drink 

I know that the above is rather harsh, but think about it..

Wouldn't it be much better if you just simply went out and bought some vodka and energy drink rather then tie up equipment that could be used to make something decent? 

I just hate to see a perfectly good carboy go to waste.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 21, 2014)

I have no input on what it would taste like or any helpful hints, but I understand why you would want to try it. 
Why do we make grape wine?, why do we make skittles wine?, why do we make apple/jalapeno wine? Because a. we like the taste of it and b. because some of us like to experiment.
Though I am not a monster drink fan, if that is what your taste is, go for it. But like everyone said, just be careful in the end.
I do agree with you Vitruvian Man, the finished product would be a lot less potent than a vodka/red bull.


----------



## calvin (Mar 21, 2014)

There is a thread on another forum about someone making a Mountain Dew wine. I read the entire thread a while ago and can't remember how the poster said it turned out. I believe he used Throwback mountain Dew because it is made with sugar and not high fructose corn syrup. I don't know what kind of sweetener is used in Monster or what type of preservatives it has but you may want to look into that before you try it. Good Luck!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2014)

Not wanting to be a real PITA, the OED defines the word "Wine" as...


_*An alcoholic drink made from fermented grape juice*: he opened a bottle of red wine the regional foods and wines of France _



<LI class=subsense>_1.1 [with modifier] *An alcoholic drink made from the fermented juice of specified other fruits or plants.*_


I have no idea what you would call fermented soda or energy drink.


----------



## 3274mike (Mar 21, 2014)

skeeter pee was a bad idea at one time I'm sure and like every thing that is bad for your health moderation is the key


----------



## Deezil (Mar 21, 2014)

http://articles.latimes.com/2010/oct/27/nation/la-na-blackout-in-a-can-20101027



> The 23 ½-ounce can of fruity malt liquor sold in Washington and many other states packs 12% alcohol, the equivalent of drinking four or more beers and a cup of strong coffee.





> "The real problem is the drinker thinks they're more alert and less impaired than they actually are," said David Schardt, senior nutritionist at the consumer advocacy group. "They keep drinking to the point of being in danger of alcohol poisoning. And that can lead to death."



Sorry, but Skeeter Pee isn't really an honest comparison - it's just a lemon wine, done with lemon juice.

Four Loko is anywhere between 8-12% ABV, the same range you guys will probably attempt to make this. Depending on how you make it, will greatly impact the caffeine levels, and that could make-or-break the whole deal, personally.

They call it, 'black-out in a can'.
It's your health; just be *careful*.


----------



## betnwar (Mar 22, 2014)

Calvin brings up a good point. I wonder what the possibilities of doing this are. Preservatives could kill off the yeast fast. As to whoever said they'd hate to see a carboy go to waste... 

Buy more gear. Buy the $10 jugs of wine and keep those. That's what i do. I have 15 gallon jugs, 3 half gallon jugs, one 3 gallon carboy, two 5 gallon primary buckets, more airlocks and bungs than I can count, and a recipe book with a thousand combinations I still have yet to try...

Why do it? Why not? Why hunt deer when we could buy beef at the store? Why read a book when you can just watch the movie? Making wine is fun. That's why. Who needs a reason. At least the guy is applying himself and trying to come up with something new. That's what pushes the world round. That's how we learn and grow. That's why I'm here. 

Why are you here? The words of warning I have no problem with. But I didn't come here to be ridiculed and I doubt the OP did either. Nobody should have to feel like they need to prove anything to you. This a very relaxing and humbling hobby. For me anyways.

Back on topic... I'm gonna gonna grab a few cans of whatever energy drink is the cheapest and throw a recipe together. I'll probably just try a half gallon batch for now.

and I like the smilies....


----------



## Droc (Mar 22, 2014)

I personally think you'd have problems with the preservatives also. Why not try to recreate one with juices like lemon and lime? I bet you could make something that tastes better than a lot of the energy drinks out there and if you want the caffeine, I know they make caffeine pills, I would think you might be able to just grind them up and throw them in. Just be careful not to overdo it. Then before bottling you could prime it to get a little if the fizz back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 22, 2014)

Not even going to reply to this............ except to say I hope you make a back label stating how dangerous a wide awake drunk is behind the wheel, not to mention all the medical facts: ie heart palpitations, wicked hangover, dehydration, this may lead to a early stroke or heart attack etc. for your legal protection. I would still put a back label on it stating all these facts even if it's for your personal use. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## betnwar (Mar 22, 2014)

peaches9324 said:


> Not even going to reply to this............ except to say I ...






*Replies anyways


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2014)

Let's keep the discussion civil please everyone. Not everyone agrees with all the topics here, but we must respect everyone's rights to their own thoughts and ideas, unless they break laws. So far there is no law against making wine from energy drinks (if possible) at least that I am aware of, but that's not to say some states don't have those laws. As long as the discussion is civil, it will be allowed, but when some attack others, those posts will be edited out. If it gets out of hand, it will be closed.


----------



## calvin (Mar 22, 2014)

People mix energy drinks and alcohol all the time. As with any alcoholic drink, Consume in moderation and you will be fine. 

Keep us updated on your progress. I'm interested in how it turns out


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## 3274mike (Mar 22, 2014)

Experimentation is how we learn no skeeter pee is not an energy drink its the experiment I was trying to point out. As someone already pointed out moderation is the key. Are energy drinks good for you that was not the question. if you drink 4-5 energy drinks a day you will most likely develop health issues. If you drink a glass of red wine a day suposed to be good for your heart drink a bottle or two a day you might develop problems.If you are hopped up on caffeine drunk or sleepy drunk dont drive. If we are truly health concerned we would get rid of all the food that taste good and not drink wine. but most likely since we are in a wine making hobby I am going to guess that most of us will still eat yummy food and drink wine. Its in our nature to experiment its how we learn that fermented lemon juice can become a tasty treat. now everyone breathe and get back to experimenting and making wine. As Grapeman stated be civil and nice to each other. Play Nice is what I tell my children and Grapeman said play nice, so get back to experimenting and post the results


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 22, 2014)

betnwar said:


> *Replies anyways


 I Know! ok well instead of trying to ferment the energy drink which is close to or impossible to do why don't you make a fruit type wine then add the energy drink to the finished wine? It would probably have a better taste then the energy drink. I haven't drank any of the energy drinks so I don't know if they are carbonated or what they may taste like


----------

